# Looking for the perfect food for my young puppy.



## Lexi GSD (Jan 22, 2017)

Lexi is 8 going on 9 weeks I'm currently using the grain free 4 health food, however, I've heard for German Shepherds it is a good thing to get a food specifically for large breed dogs.
I'm not trying to spend over $50 for a 30lb bag, but really looking into something that'll be good for her.
Also, I'm curious if anyone gives any supplements for their skin and coat and what works best!

Thoughts on Fromm Gold Large Breed Puppy Dry Dog Food?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Review on Fromm Large Breed Puppy Dry Dog food:

https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/fromm-dog-food-gold-nutritionals-dry/

For skin supplements I give coconut oil and fish oil capsules (Nordic Natural Omega 3 Pet).


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

A couple tspns/day coconut oil helps keep my pup's skin healthy and coat shiny and soft, but your puppy is young. 
Large breed puppy food is a good idea. I'm guessing you just got your puppy, so I'd keep feeding her whatever food she's been on for a few weeks if she's thriving on it. Fromm's LBP seems to be the recommendation here and should be a good choice if it works for your puppy.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Mine was on Fromm LBP and developed an allergy so,I switched to their Four Star Adult. It is slightly more than your limit but I'm able to feed smaller amounts. I switched around 6 months.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I use Beaverdam (blue label) and I'd also looked at Victor. Neither is specifically for large breed. I also top it with a little canned food (4 health) in the evening and a boiled egg in the morning. I've never had finicky eaters before my two GSDs. The toppers add a little variety and my dogs seem to like it better.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

If I do kibble, I feed 4 health performance, and Fromm. I also feed raw. My dog doesn't have stomach issues


----------



## BigHemi45 (May 10, 2016)

My 3 month old has only ever eaten NutriSource Large Breed Puppy. He does great on it and his coat looks better than most when we go to training.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm very happy with the Fromm I have used the large breed puppy-blue gold bag and the 4 star fromm grainfree. Fromm has only one voluntary recall and that was possibly vitamin issue in the can food. My dogs look great on it. No allergies to date and nice coats. I will add fresh food as a topper to keep their diet interesting. You can also switch proteins using the Fromm 4 star grainfree food.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

My 5 month old puppy eats Fromm's Large Breed Puppy. Both the Gold and the Heartland Gold. She's doing great on it.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Mine is on victor salmon and sweet potato and doing well on it


----------



## Lexi GSD (Jan 22, 2017)

How much of the victor do you give assuming you're feeding the adult and skipping the puppy formula.


----------



## Lexi GSD (Jan 22, 2017)

Mary Beth said:


> Review on Fromm Large Breed Puppy Dry Dog food:
> 
> https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/fromm-dog-food-gold-nutritionals-dry/
> 
> For skin supplements I give coconut oil and fish oil capsules (Nordic Natural Omega 3 Pet).


So from what it says it isn't that much better than the 4 Heath I've been feeding? They, however, don't make a large breed puppy formula I don't believe.


----------



## Lexi GSD (Jan 22, 2017)

ausdland said:


> A couple tspns/day coconut oil helps keep my pup's skin healthy and coat shiny and soft, but your puppy is young.
> Large breed puppy food is a good idea. I'm guessing you just got your puppy, so I'd keep feeding her whatever food she's been on for a few weeks if she's thriving on it. Fromm's LBP seems to be the recommendation here and should be a good choice if it works for your puppy.


They were feeding her a not so great food so I went ahead and switched to the 4 health because that's what I had my catahoula on. After doing some more research I heard that the 4 health puppy may not be the greatest thing to feed a Had puppy.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Lexi GSD said:


> So from what it says it isn't that much better than the 4 Heath I've been feeding? They, however, don't make a large breed puppy formula I don't believe.


That's correct but as this past thread discusses one could feed their puppy formula :

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...6-my-girl-4health-puppy-food.html#post2137423


----------

